# Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

Folgendes Problem hat sich mir aufgetan:
Gerade jetzt in den milden und feuchten Frühlingsnächten wimmelt es an unseren Angelplätzen nur so vor Schnecken. Ich hab mit den Schleimern kein Problem, im Gegenteil, ich stelle auch gerne mal den Grillrost oder verschmutzte Eimer, etc. absichtlich ins Gebüsch, die Schnecken schlabbern das in der Regel bis zum nächsten morgen sorgfältigst sauber.


Allerdings nimmt das mitunter wirklich überhand. Nachts schleichen die sich auf die Liege, man rollt drüber, hat eklige Flecken überall. Oder noch schlimmer, die krabbeön einem sogar ins Gesicht   :c/

Jeder Handgriff nachts endet in einer Schnecke, und der hartnäckige Schleim geht am Wasser nur schwer von den Händen ab.
Egal, wie sorgfältig man beim Zusammenpacken guckt, mindestens eine schafft es auf der Ausrüstung immer mit ins Auto.


Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die nicht gleich den massenhaften Schneckenmord vorsieht? Hausmittel, o.Ä.?
Eventuell eine "Futterecke" einrichten, um sie vom Rest abzulenken? Eine Kaffeefahrt von Frankreich hierher organisieren?
Oder bin ich den Kriechtieren schutzlos ausgeliefert und werde bald selbst gefressen?


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Kreis aus Salz ziehen


----------



## BallerNacken (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Schaff dir ne Herde Laufenten an, die du mit zum Angeln nimmst. Die sollten den Platz sauber halten, solange es sich um Nacktschnecken handelt.
Wenn du die dann noch so erziehst, dass sie dir nicht ins Zelt *******n, paast alles. :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Bin auch an Lösungen interessiert. Glaube aber nicht das es was gibt, ohne das man die große Chemiekeule schwingen muss. Was mit wiederrum garnicht zusagt.

Achja, mir ist auch mal Nachts eine übers Gesicht gelaufen. Bin davon dann wach geworden, hab ich mich erschrocken, instinktiv das Tier gegriffen und weggeschmissen, bevor ich kapiert habe, was da grade passiert ist.

Brrrrr.


----------



## Barschflosse (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@Trollwut
 Was ein bißchen dagegen hift,wenn du um den Angelplatz drei bis vier kleine Plastikschalen mit Bierfüllung plazierst.Die Schnecken fühlen sich von dem Bierduft magisch angezogen.Wird aber auch nicht alle abhalten,doch ist recht effektiv.Bei uns waren am anderen Morgen manchmal bis zu 30 Schnecken in einem Gefäß.

 Gruß Ramon


----------



## Carper95 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Kreis aus Salz ziehen


 
einmal ums Zelt/den schirm rum und schon ist ruhe
und normalerweise kriechen sie erst gar nicht drauf also bringt es sie auch nicht massenhaft um#6


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...Jeder Handgriff nachts endet in einer Schnecke...



*beneidenswert!* #6


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Was habt ihr denn gegen Schnecken? Solange es zweibeinige sind.  OK, die können mitunter Ablenken.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jeder Handgriff nachts endet in einer Schnecke, und der hartnäckige Schleim geht am Wasser nur schwer von den Händen ab.





Jose schrieb:


> *beneidenswert!* #6



Derart reife Jahrgänge gönne ich dir von Herzen, die macht dir auch keiner abspenstig.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Salz vor den Zelteingang, Zitronensaft geht auch. Das passieren die Tierchen nicht.

Besten Gruß


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jeder Handgriff nachts endet in einer Schnecke,





Jose schrieb:


> *beneidenswert!* #6


|muahah:


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...Jeder Handgriff nachts endet in einer Schnecke...



übersehen, das sind sogar N A C K T schnecken.


echt, bei dir gehts ja ab (oops, war jetzt nicht doppeldeutig gemeint)


----------



## Gondoschir (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIu8lvjNY_w

9V-Block funktioniert auch... #6


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Bier hilft zwar, aber damit lockst du die Schnecken auch an.
Trink es lieber bis dir die Schnecken egal sind.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Coole Idee


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Aber dann bitte aufpassen beim Nächtlichen Pinkeln gehen...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Zum Bier ein paar leckere Nacktschnecken...


----------



## ODS-homer (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Barschflosse schrieb:


> ..drei bis vier kleine Plastikschalen mit Bierfüllung plazierst....


nee, das rockt nicht.
in dem bier ersaufen zwar viele, aber der duft lockt sie aus großem umkreis an - man hat zwar viele tote schnecken im bier, aber noch viel mehr lebende drumrum#t

ich mach mir nen spaß draus, die alle zu versenken und hoffe, daß es fische an meine angelstelle lockt:g


----------



## dosenelch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den Schleimern kein Problem, im Gegenteil, ich stelle auch gerne mal den *Grillrost* oder verschmutzte Eimer, etc. absichtlich ins Gebüsch, *die Schnecken schlabbern das in der Regel bis zum nächsten morgen sorgfältigst sauber.*




Mmmhh... Da schmeckt die nächste Grillwurst doch gleich nochmal so gut...|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Ich finde es ja ohnehin schon eine Frechheit. Da lässt man sich herab, besucht die Natur und dann sind da Lebewesen, die man nicht geladen hat.


----------



## Grizzl (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Kreis aus Salz ziehen



Vertreibt sogar Dämonen |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> nee, das rockt nicht.
> in dem bier ersaufen zwar viele, aber der duft lockt sie aus großem umkreis an - man hat zwar viele tote schnecken im bier, aber noch viel mehr lebende drumrum#t
> 
> ich mach mir nen spaß draus, die alle zu versenken und hoffe, daß es fische an meine angelstelle lockt:g



Das wir schon das Problem sein und das wird auch die Lösung einfach machen.
Die Unzähligen Schnecken pilgern doch höchst wahrscheinlich nur wegen den Bierdüften in Trollwuts Zelt - Einfach auf Schnaps umstellen!


----------



## wusel345 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das wir schon das Problem sein und das wird auch die Lösung einfach machen.
> Die Unzähligen Schnecken pilgern doch höchst wahrscheinlich nur wegen den Bierdüften in Trollwuts Zelt - Einfach auf Schnaps umstellen!



Oder auf Wein. Vielleicht lockt es dann Weinbergschnecken an. :q


----------



## Lommel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Oder auf Wein. Vielleicht lockt es dann Weinbergschnecken an. :q



Eben, dann braucht man zur Schneckenabwehr nur noch einen Franzosen den man mit Baguette und Kräuterbutter ausrüstet und schon sind die Schnecken fott. Muss man bloss aufpassen das der nicht noch die Frösche anknabbert.


----------



## Doc Plato (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

|supergri


Die Idee mit dem Kochsalz ist eingentlich die einfachste Möglichkeit. 
Schnecken die einem das Bier wegsaufen wollen.... so eine Unverschämtheit.... |rolleyes

Wie heißt nochmal der Typ.... Bear Grylls?! Lade den doch einfach mal ein, der futtert alles was schleimig ist und zappelt ....


----------



## uhitz (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Meine mal gelesen zu haben dass Schnecken Probleme bei spitzem/scharfen Untergrund haben.wenn du immer am selben platz sitzt streu dir statt Salz lieber einen Ring aus Kieselsteinchen 
Zur Not: Es gibt auch Schneckenzäune 

Notfalls leg dir nen Igel an der Leine zu  den kann man dann auch auf lästige Passanten hetzen


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Barschflosse schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> Was ein bißchen dagegen hift,wenn du um den Angelplatz drei bis vier kleine Plastikschalen mit Bierfüllung plazierst.Die Schnecken fühlen sich von dem Bierduft magisch angezogen.Wird aber auch nicht alle abhalten,doch ist recht effektiv.Bei uns waren am anderen Morgen manchmal bis zu 30 Schnecken in einem Gefäß.
> 
> Gruß Ramon



Werde das auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, allerdings schon in einiger Entfernung. Werde diesbezüglich berichten!



Gondoschir schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIu8lvjNY_w
> 
> 9V-Block funktioniert auch... #6



Das klingt sehr interessant, zumindest zum Zeltschutz!



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Kreis aus Salz ziehen



Leider nicht durchführbar, dann bräuchte ich jedes mal n riesiges Päckchen Salz, außerdem ist das mit Sicherheit für die Ufervegation auch nicht besonders, wenn man bei jedem Angeln ne Menge Salz auskippt.
Außerdem beschränkt sich das Problem ja nicht nur aufs Zelt. Gibt nichts schöneres, als Nachts nen Vollrun und beim Aufnehmen der Rute greift man erstmal direkt in den Schlonz samt Schnecke. Außerdem hat man dann ja noch die Schnecken, die sich innerhalb des Kreises befinden.



daci7 schrieb:


> Das wir schon das Problem sein und das wird auch die Lösung einfach machen.
> Die Unzähligen Schnecken pilgern doch höchst wahrscheinlich nur wegen den Bierdüften in Trollwuts Zelt - Einfach auf Schnaps umstellen!



Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso das immer jeder von mir glaubt. Beim Angeln trinke ich nicht. Ich will den Fisch nachts sauber, ordentlich und waidgerecht versorgen können. Und außerdem nach Möglichkeit nichts meiner Ausrüstung demolieren oder ins Wasser fallen. 
Auf nem Festival sieht das wieder anders aus. Entweder ich geh angeln oder trinken. Beides zusammen ist scheixe.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja ohnehin schon eine Frechheit. Da lässt man sich herab, besucht die Natur und dann sind da Lebewesen, die man nicht geladen hat.



Ist wie mit den Grundeln. Ein paar wären ok, in der Masse ist es aber nicht schön.



Bei uns am See (Luftlinie ca. 300m zu meiner Main-Angelstelle) gibt es dieses Schneckenproblem nicht. Am See leben Tigerschnegel.
Aus Wiki: "Die Tiere sind strikt nachtaktiv und verstecken sich tagsüber. Sie ernähren sich von Pilzen, welken und abgestorbenen, selten auch frischen Pflanzenteilen sowie von Aas und räuberisch von anderen Nacktschnecken. Der Tigerschnegel kann dabei Exemplare überwältigen, die ebenso groß sind wie er selbst."
Um den See herum ist ein recht breiter Schotterweg, der nach uhitz Theorie verhindern könnte, dass die Tigerschnegel vom See "entkommen".

Wäre es also sinnvoll, einfach mal ein paar Tigerschnegel am See zu sammeln und an meiner Angelstelle am Main auszusetzen?
Sind zwar auch Schnecken, aber wie erwähnt, solange man nicht selbst gefressen wird, wie der Zustand aktuell ist, ist das vollkommen ok.


----------



## uhitz (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut was ein Schneckenzaun ist... fällt wohl eher flach 

Laut google meiden Schnecken scharfe Kanten da sie sich dort verletzen können (können die Schmerz spüren?)
Das mit dem Kiesweg könnte darum wirklich der Grund sein warum deine Tigerschnegel sich nicht ausbreiten.
Weißt du zufällig ob deine Nacktschnecken spanische Wegschnecken sind? Dann würdest du der Umwelt whh. noch einen Gefalen tun wenn du die Tiger umsiedelst 

Wenn du grillst kannst du auch die kalte Asche in einem Kreis um  dich ziehen, diese mögen sie anscheinend auch nicht und dient zugleich  als super dünger


----------



## bombe20 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

besser als ein ring aus salz ist ein ring aus feuer mit einem pentagram in der mitte. dazu lässt du leise helene fischer oder andrea berg laufen und schon hast du ruhe. 

nein, gegen die schnecken wirst du wenig machen können. ich habe mich aber neulich mit dem pächter einer werrastrecke in thüringen unterhalten. der sagte, dass die aale dort überwiegend nacktschnecken im magen haben. also einfach mal an den haken mit den biestern. war mir neu. ich werde an der saale auch mal einen versuch starten.


----------



## sbho (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Derart reife Jahrgänge gönne ich dir von Herzen, die macht dir auch keiner abspenstig.



Andal hat die besten Lösungen, werde langsam zu Fan von diesem....

 hahaha:vik:


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> der sagte, dass die aale dort überwiegend nacktschnecken im magen haben. also einfach mal an den haken mit den biestern. war mir neu. ich werde an der saale auch mal einen versuch starten.



Wenn es funktioniert, dann funktioniert aber nur eine Sorte. Entweder die braunen oder die schwarzen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche, aber Du kannst ja mal beide ablutschen und dann sagen, welche besser/überhauptnicht schmeckt. |supergri


----------



## bombe20 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wenn es funktioniert, dann funktioniert aber nur eine Sorte. Entweder die braunen oder die schwarzen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche, aber Du kannst ja mal beide ablutschen und dann sagen, welche besser/überhauptnicht schmeckt. |supergri


der herr, auch angler, bei dem ich die adresse des pächters erfragt habe, um an meine angelkarte zu kommen und der pächter selbst gaben zu protokoll, dass die art der nacktschnecken egal wäre. wie gesagt, mir war das ebenfalls neu und ich werde das auch mal versuchen.

btw.: mein job war es mal extreme böschungen, auch an gewässern,  mit der motorsense zu mähen. da fliegt einem einiges getier um die ohren und bei geöffnetem mund auch mal dort herein. das stück schnecke, was ich da mal erwischt habe, schmeckte süßlich. ich glaube, das war eine braune.


----------



## orgel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> "Die Tiere sind strikt nachtaktiv und verstecken sich tagsüber. Sie ernähren sich von Pilzen, welken und abgestorbenen, selten auch frischen Pflanzenteilen sowie von Aas "



Hmmm... Frag mich gerade, warum du die so magisch anziehst :m|supergri


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> der herr, auch angler, bei dem ich die adresse des pächters erfragt habe, um an meine angelkarte zu kommen und der pächter selbst gaben zu protokoll, dass die art der nacktschnecken egal wäre. wie gesagt, mir war das ebenfalls neu und ich werde das auch mal versuchen.
> 
> btw.: mein job war es mal extreme böschungen, auch an gewässern,  mit der motorsense zu mähen. da fliegt einem einiges getier um die ohren und bei geöffnetem mund auch mal dort herein. das stück schnecke, was ich da mal erwischt habe, schmeckte süßlich. ich glaube, das war eine braune.



Wenn man diese Nacktschnecken in einen Eimer mit Streusalz wirft, verlieren sie ein vielfaches ihres Volumens. Alles was irgendwie mit Schleim zu tun hat - und das wird bei der Schnecke der größte Teil sein, wird vom Salz rausgezogen. Übrig bleibt eine kleine, schleimfreie Schnecke mit festem Fleisch. Die könnte ich mir gut als Aalköder vorstellen. Muss ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@Schneckengeplagter


Frag mal den Boardie PirschHirsch, ob er sein Schneckenwasserrezept noch hat oder ob ich es wahlweise hier einstellen darf.:q


----------



## bombe20 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Nacktschnecken in einen Eimer mit Streusalz wirft, verlieren sie ein vielfaches ihres Volumens. Alles was irgendwie mit Schleim zu tun hat - und das wird bei der Schnecke der größte Teil sein, wird vom Salz rausgezogen. Übrig bleibt eine kleine, schleimfreie Schnecke mit festem Fleisch. Die könnte ich mir gut als Aalköder vorstellen. Muss ich mal versuchen.


ich hatte hier mal einen fred gefunden wo jemand maden ähnlich konserviert hat. allerdings hat er diese vorher gebrüht. ich kann mir vorstellen, das diese dann evtl. etwas flexibler bleiben bzw. vor dem anködern gewässert werden müssen. die leichen der schnecken, die mit meinem angelzeug ins auto kommen und dort vertrocknen, sind knüppelhart und winzig. 
ich habe auch mal gegoogelt und es scheiden sich die geister. trotzdem wird die nacktschnecke auf aal immer wieder empfohlen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@Sten:

Haha, ich las bereits schon mit. 

Selbiges Gebräu wirkt ungemein zuverlässig - je herber das kafft, desto größer die Kraft. Die einzige Frage ist nur, ob es der Kollege dann noch selbst an seinem Angelplatz aushält.

Oder gar wg. abartigen Verstoßes gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz umgehend zum generellen Gehen aufgefordert wird :q

Wenn er aber robuste Nüstern hat und sich quasi einen Privatsee zulegen will: anrühren, adäquat reifen lassen, Bannmeile planen, auskippen  

Letzteres bitte nicht aus Versehen beim Antransport im Auto - denn dann hilft wohl nur noch Verschrotten. Es ist also angeraten, möglichst hermetisch verschließbare Behälter zu verwenden.

Und für den Notfall griffbereit ne Gasmaske im Handschuhfächle zu platzieren.

Sollte sich ne Cop-Control unterwegs über den unzeitgemäß anmutenden Ypern-Aufzug wundern, wird sie spätestens nach Herunterkurbeln des Fensters selbst panisch um einen Odemprotektor beten - denn da werden selbst die hüftmontierten Dienstwaffen ihre Laufzüge ungehemmt in die Walachei reihern.

Gewässermäßig dürfte das Zeug jedoch unbedenklich sein, da quasi schon bereits vorab biologisch abgebaut.


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Die einen sagen so, die anderen sagen so...
Ein absoluter Geheimtip ist auch ein Stück Stoff mit Terpentin zu den Würmern zu legen. Ich hatte damit keinen Erfolg. Und diese Stinkerei muss ich auch nicht nochmal haben. Andere schwören auf Hühnerdarm. Wieder andere sagen, dass das nicht funktioniert. Ich glaube das ist an jedem Gewässer anders und muss individuell getestet werden.
Ist bei uns Menschen doch nicht anders. Hier wirst Du mit gegrillten Hund wohl Absatzschwierigkeiten haben. Ein paar Meter weiter in China kannst Du damit Millionär werden... :m


----------



## bombe20 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@gondoschir
ich denke ebenso. aber warum sollte man nicht mal eine schnecke vom ufer, an dem man sitz, anködern? versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @gondoschir
> ich denke ebenso. aber warum sollte man nicht mal eine schnecke vom ufer, an dem man sitz, anködern? versuch macht kluch...



Generell sollte man erstmal mit den bewährten Ködern angeln. Wenn der Aal darauf beißt, weiß man, dass die Aale auf Nahrungssuche sind und man kann es mit Schnecke versuchen.
Es könnte ja auch sein, dass die Aale an genau diesem Tag nichts fressen, wo man es mit Schnecken versucht und dann denkt man sich, dass Schnecken absolut nicht gehen, obwohl sie an anderen Tagen einen Aal nach dem anderen bringen würden.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@gondoschir
das versteht sich von selbst. den tauwurm empfinde ich als köder als unschlagbar. ich habe auch immer ein päckchen würmer dabei, in das ich eine knoblauchzehe reingeschippelt habe. ich fange damit oft sogar besser als mein kumpel, dem das zu "unnatürlich" ist.
schnecken würde ich auch nur nach einem ordentlichen regen versuchen, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass diese ohnehin ins wasser gespühlt und als mögliche nahrung vorhanden sind.


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

nacktschnecke ist ziemlich unspezifisch, siehe kugl.  einige finde ich ganz interessant, als köder aber falsch eingesetzt.

ich hab in der bretagne mit kleinen grauen gut gute aale gefangen, bänderschnecken waren aber besser, evtl., weil leichter zu finden.
ob die wegschnecken was taugen, keine ahnung. 
amseln sehe ich oft schnecken entschleimen (happi happi).

die schwarzen und die gescheckten find ich regelmäßig im katzenfutter (nicht in der dose, draußen vor der tür im fressnäpfchen)

einige sind aasfresser, könnte ein hinweis sein:
mal duschen vorm angeln? :m :m :m


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> den tauwurm empfinde ich als köder als unschlagbar



Auch nicht immer...
1. und 2. Mai ging auf Tauwurm garnichts. Da haben die Aale nur auf Maden gebissen.
Allerdings auch alle untermaßig.
Ich denke mal, dass es noch ein paar Tage dauern wird, bis die großen Aale richtig aktiv werden, die sich für fette Tauwürmer interessieren.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@gondoschir
ich durfte meinen ersten ü70 auf halben tauwurm schon fangen. ich glaube mitte april. allerdings hatten wir auch trübe brühe und erhöhten pegel bei ca. 10°c wassertemperatur nach dem unwetter über mitteldeutschland. rückblickend war das wohl ein glückstreffer. seither geht nix bis auf weißfisch in der dämmerung.



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sie ernähren sich von Pilzen, welken und abgestorbenen [...] Pflanzenteilen


vielleicht sollte @Trollwut zum angeln die partyhose ausziehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

@PirschHirsch

 Kannst du denn mal bitte das "Rezept" verraten?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> @PirschHirsch
> 
> Kannst du denn mal bitte das "Rezept" verraten?





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @Sten:
> 
> Haha, ich las bereits schon mit.
> 
> Selbiges Gebräu wirkt ungemein zuverlässig - je herber das kafft, desto größer die Kraft. Die einzige Frage ist nur, ob es der Kollege dann noch selbst an seinem Angelplatz aushält.




Ich werte das jetzt mal als ein Ja! 
Mag sein, daß der Pirschhirsch dieses absolut köstliche, epische Kleinod nicht mehr in seiner virtuellen Zeitungsröhre hat, ich für meinen Teil hatte mir das abgespeichert und bin mal eben so frei...#h

Es sei angemerkt, daß alles, was im Anschluß zu lesen ist, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit diversen militärischen Verordnungen kollidieren wird!
Um nur zwei zu nennen- die Haager Landkriegsordnung und das Übereinkommen über das Verbot biologischer Waffen (BWÜ), bei dem ich nicht sicher bin, ob selbiges durch das AB ratifiziert wurde.

Fuckt ist,
Geheimhaltungsstufe: Wer plaudert, wird diesen Trööt nicht lebend verlassen und kommt enthaart und sterilisiert mit in die Tonne!





Copyright liegt beim Pirschpaarhufer!:m

"Schneckenwasser funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, Elefanten durch gammlige Elefantenteile von afrikanischen Feldern fernzuhalten.

Also quasi Erziehung durch den Odem des Todes. Ernteschutz durch olfaktorische Affinität zum Sensenmann. Wenn Witterung aufgenommen, dann schon zu spät. Freund Hein hat das Fadenkreuz bereits ausgerichtet und gedenkt, umfassend Inventur zu halten. Aber dies eben in Flüssigform.

Sodenn, man nehme bzw. sammle möglichst viele Nacktschnecken im Garten. Je größer und schlunziger, desto besser.

Anschließend terminiere man die Biester mittels Halbieren per Rebschere.

Dieses  Gleitvieh-Gulasch werfe man in einen Eimer, füge Wasser hinzu und stelle es mindestens zwei Wochen lang in die pralle Sonne --> darum Sommergarten, je heißer, desto besser. Kein Salz hinzufügen, dieses hemmt offenbar den Atomisierungsprozess.

Ab und zu rühre man die Suppe um und schaue, wie fest die herumschwimmenden Teile noch sind. Hierbei steuere man den Verwesungsgrad durch Wasserabkippen oder -hinzufügen - einfach schauen, welcher Pegel aktuell die beste Verrottungsrate bringt.

------- Alternativer Exkurs: Wer das Zeug komplett eintrocknen lässt, kann sich hernach aus der herauszuklopfenden Eimerbodenscheibe ökologisch korrekte Badelatschen oder Setzkastenfiguren schnitzen. ---------

Aber wir wollen ja Gießbares und damit größere Reichweite erhalten. Also:

Wenn die Teile in den finalen Auflösungszustand übergehen und langsam ihre bröckeleartige Ausgangskonsistenz zugunsten fadenartig-fusselig entschwindender Inkarnationen verlieren, ist der Bratensaft  gar.

Mit diesem Gebräu ziehe man dann eine Bannmeile um seine Salatbeete (ich würde niemandem raten, direkt mit dem Zeug zu gießen - wer braucht schon Tentakelwuchs am Hinterhauptsloch).

Und diese Bannmeile wirkt extrem zuverlässig wie ein unsichtbarer Starkstromzaun. Das im Inneren Wachsende wird fürderhin nicht mehr von Wirbellosen belästigt bzw. nicht mal mehr geifernd von deren Glotzfühlern angestarrt. Und das sogar nach nem Regen - Nachkippen ist nur nach ein paar Tagen Dauerregen erforderlich.

Und wenn man in jungen Jahren Kenntnis von dieser altvorderen Methode erlangt, reizt es einen natürlich, die kompromisslos wüstestgasende Flüssigkeit des Planeten zu zöchten. Das Zeug stinkt bereits von Grund auf bestialisch - aber das muss rein aus Prinzip einfach noch bestialischer gehen.

Angestrebt ist "hell on earth" in den Nüstern, alles andere ist inakzeptabel. Einfach mal so zum Spaß und außergärtnerisch. Ultraorganische Kreativität. This has to tankfist.

Also experimentiert man mit diversen Faul-Potentialzusätzen, von denen sich Hackfleisch als absolut wirkungsvollster erwiesen hat. Deutlich derber als z. B. Fischstäbchen oder Kartoffelschalen.

Mit dem Endresultat lässt sich so ziemlich alles bannen bzw. in die Schranken weisen, was irgendwie über nen Geruchssinn verfügt. Außerschneckisch bzw. wirbelsäulenbesitzend (aufrechter Gang ist jedoch keine obligatorische Voraussetzung) in diesem Fall, natürlich. Und insofern eine Universalwaffe für manche Gelegenheiten                                                   

Direkt darüber rangiert nur noch Agent Orange. Bloß das ist künstlich und vernichtet Ernten, anstatt sie zu bewahren. 

Auch Laub hat ein Recht auf Wildwuchs. Amen, Bruder."






@Pirschpursche.......


Ich hoffe, das geht klar, ansonsten einfach fix 'ne PN, dann ist das raus, bevor die Männer in den seltsamen Anzügen kommen!?


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Gar kein Problem - wohl bekomms


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Ich dachte ja immer ich brau hier schon übles zeug für Fischis Sauen und co. aber das haut auch meine Gährtonnen um.

Junge Junge Junge.......


|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Wenn schon, denn schon :m


----------



## Gondoschir (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Ein paar Pellkartoffeln dazu... |kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Vielleicht kann man den Schneckensud noch mit Bier mischen.

"Verfault.
Es Stinkt und lockt zugleich"


----------



## Gondoschir (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Schlimmer als Surströmming kann das Zeug auch nicht stinken...


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Wenn ich mir nur die Erzeugung dieses Safterls so vorstelle, dann kann ich mit den paar Schnecken am Wasser ganz gut leben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Als alternative Munitionierung für Wasserpistolen bestimmt der Hit auf jedem Kindergeburstag


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Anfüttern die Viecher und mit Schnecken angeln, wenns so viele gibt ;-))


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Als alternative Munitionierung für Wasserpistolen bestimmt der Hit auf jedem Kindergeburstag



Bis du die Plörre in der WaPi hast, hast du aber auch schon dreimal das eigene "braune Ringerl" erbrochen!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

...versuch es doch mal mit diesen Abdeckrosetten,die man um Heizungsrohre klemmt,die in den Fußboden verlaufen.
Wenn du auf einer Liege schläfst,positioniere die Kappen um die Liegenbeine.
Hoffe das das evt. funzt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Hmmm, da kriechen die wahrscheinlich drüber - da besser Kränze aus NATO-Stacheldraht (bei optischer Langeweile einfach zusätzlich Monstranzen draus flechten) oder eine Phalanx aus angeschärften Tauchsiedern (tut evtl. auch nicht angeschaltet - ggf. halt doch ein Notstromaggregat anschleppen und in nicht-schlafstörender Entfernung positionieren).

Eine gezielt abgerichtete Rotte aus Killerigeln wäre aber wohl am wirkungsvollsten - die räumt eigenständig auf, während Herrchen ratzt. Der muss man nur das Grunzen abtrainieren, dann passt das. Und visuell perfekt zu den NATO-Monstranzen.

Wäre dann auch in Design-Hinsicht insgesamt ein recht pieksig-stimmiges Ensemble, da ist dann an alles gedacht. Abwehrästhetik par excellence. Das Auge verbollwerkt schließlich immer mit.

Vielleicht gibts ja dann sogar nen Preis für den abgefahrensten Angelplatz (bei gleichzeitigem Einsatz von Schneckenwasser wird dieser sowieso freiwillig verliehen - denn mit dem Saft lassen sich ganze Kontinente erpressen).


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Ich erlaube mir mal, die Schlonz-Diskussion mit einem harmloseren aber ebenso wirkungsvollen Hinweis zu unterbrechen.

Schneggen mögen keine Tannen-/Fichtennadeln, kriechen da nicht drüber. Ein Eimer voll ist im Nadelwald in kurzer Zeit zusammen. Früher, als ein Angelplatz noch knapp 2m² groß war, hat das völlig ausgereicht. 
Bei den heute üblichen Großbiwaks braucht man natürlich mehr. Oder man beschränkt sich darauf, den Boden um die Beine der Liege, die Rutenhalter und den Biwakrand zu bestreuen, sowie eine kleinere Fläche für die Fressalientasche. So hindert man die Kriecher zumindest am erklimmen sensibler Bereiche. 

Funktioniert übrigens auch rund ums Salatbeet.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Mai 2015)

Habe aktuell aus zeitproblemen beim Angeln noch keine Methode getestet. Aber um das Ausmaß der Misere zu verdeutlichen: 4 Schnecken oben!!!!!!!! auf dem Schirm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eine dicke Ratte treibt aktuell am Platz ihr "Unwesen". Meint ihr die vertilgt Schnecken?


----------



## Lazarus (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eine dicke Ratte treibt aktuell am Platz ihr "Unwesen". Meint ihr die vertilgt Schnecken?


Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn du dich mit ihr anfreunden willst, bring ihr Schmand mit. Unsere lieben ihn!


----------



## Trollwut (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Ach, da fällt futtermäßig schon genug ab. Dachte aber, dass die vllt mal schneckenmäßig aufräumt


----------



## Gondoschir (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Habe aktuell aus zeitproblemen beim Angeln noch keine Methode getestet. Aber um das Ausmaß der Misere zu verdeutlichen: 4 Schnecken oben!!!!!!!! auf dem Schirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wenn man Ninjasterne braucht... :q


----------



## Jose (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Habe aktuell aus zeitproblemen beim Angeln noch keine Methode getestet. Aber um das Ausmaß der Misere zu verdeutlichen: 4 Schnecken oben!!!!!!!! auf dem Schirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast noch glück, meines wissen  nach sind die roten "vegetarier". die schwarzen machen sich auch an dich ran: aasfresser :m


----------



## wakko (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Ich schütze im Garten einige Pflanzen, v.a. Basilikum, wirksam mit einem Kupferdraht aus alten Stromkabeln gegen Schnecken. Die gehen da nicht drüber.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Sehr gut gegen Nacktschnecken sollen Tannennadeln helfen!
Einfach mal ein paar Tüten voll einsammeln und dann am
Angelplatz verstreuen. Pickst den Schnecken wohl zuviel.
Soll aber sehr gut helfen.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Also Ratten fressen definitiv keine Schnecken. Eher teilen die sich die Köder.
Mussten gezwungenermaßen jetzt ne Rattenfalle aufstellen, weil nachts so viele von den Biestern unterwegs sind, dass die sogar gegen die Beine der Liege rennen.
Morgens war des öfteren kein Köder mehr in der Falle (meistens Feederfutter, da gehn die Ratten drauf ab wie blöd), aber keine Ratte drin.

Die Erklärung hab ich jetzt gefunden.



In unserer "Ecke" für Hinterlassenschaften wimmelt es nur so von Schnecken. Keine Fliegen, dafür ist ne Stunde nach "Ablassen" dort alles komplett voller Schnecken. Da wollte ich euch Bilder allerdings ersparen.

Tannennadeln haben übrigens nichts geholfen#q


----------



## wusel345 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> In unserer "Ecke" für Hinterlassenschaften wimmelt es nur so von Schnecken. Keine Fliegen, dafür ist ne Stunde nach "Ablassen" dort alles komplett voller Schnecken. Da wollte ich euch Bilder allerdings ersparen.




Da bringe ich doch ein gutes Mittel zur Anwendung, um Hinterlassenschaften zu "beerdigen". *KLAPPSPATEN*! Wie wir es früher gelernt haben: kleines Loch graben, Knödel samt Papier rin und zuschippen. Feddich. Keine Knödel, keine Schecken! |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schnecken beim Angeln?*

Falsch.
Genau anders herum.
Schön offen ein paar Häufchen um das Lager setzen und so die Schnecken dorthin locken! |supergri


Ist mir übrigens auch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die sich gern auch die Minen stürtzen. Buoäääh...


----------

